# où trouver des écouteurs compatibles fm pour ipod nano ?



## mac fleuri (9 Mars 2014)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai eu le malheur (c'est mal ) de perdre mes écouteurs achetés avec mon ipod nano, avec lesquels je pouvais écouter la fm (une connection en plus sur la prise jack)

Un malheur n'arrivant jamais seul, les écouteurs in-ear ne semblent pas réceptionner la fm (en dehors du fait qu'ils sont hors de prix), et les écouteurs vendus chez apple ne sont pas les tout nouveaux, et ne captent pas -non plus- la fm
d'où question :

où trouver de tels écouteurs (apple ou autres)

sinon, quelle est la norme (quand le vendeur en magasin ne veut pas ouvrir le paquet pour s'assurer que c'est compatible) pour être certain que les écouteurs captent la radio ?

en vous remerciant d'avance

mac fleuri


----------



## drs (9 Mars 2014)

Je ne comprends rien avec ton histoire de radio!!

Pour écouter la radio, il te suffit de connecter n'importe quel casque, car il sert en fait d'antenne pour capter la radio. Pas d'histoire de compatibilité là dedans.
N'importe quel casque premier prix fait l'affaire


----------



## mac fleuri (9 Mars 2014)

plouf plouf plouf

il est de bon ton, dans ces cas là, de faire son mea culpa et de s'incliner en remerciant

à ma dernière tentative, le message : aucun signal radio branchez des écouteurs pour écouter la radio apparaissait (comme lorsqu'aucun écouteur n'est branché)

étaient-ce des autres écouteurs défaillants ?

encore merci


----------



## LMAF (11 Mars 2014)

mac fleuri a dit:


> plouf plouf plouf
> 
> il est de bon ton, dans ces cas là, de faire son mea culpa et de s'incliner en remerciant
> 
> ...



Oui, ils sont très probablement défaillant. Comme le dit drs, tous les écouteurs peuvent servir d'antenne. 
Pour la petite histoire, j'ai acheté un casque très très cheap (4$), et la FM fonctionne parfaitement sur mon iPod Nano.

Donc, oui, tes écouteurs sont probablement cassés.

Ce que tu peux faire, c'est d'essayer avec d'autres écouteurs, ou de tester tes écouteurs sur un autre MP3 / iPod. Tu verras bien si ce sont tes écouteurs ou ton iPod qui buggent !


----------

